# Sardines?



## kingbulldog (Oct 5, 2015)

Understood that tegus are eating machines but I've always wondered if tegus are ok with eating sardines.? I have a few cans here so I was thinking of giving my 4 yr old red tegu a can. The sardines are in soybean oil. 

What do you all think.? Yes, no.? Please help thanx


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I wouldn't but for no other reason than that it's processed. May well be safe, but my vote is no.


----------

